# matches vs lighter



## ziggityz (Sep 13, 2010)

so I'm kind of a newbie, my buddies dad who got us into smoking cigars insists that you must light a cigar with a match otherwise your cigar will taste like lighter fluid....is this fact or fiction??


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Fiction. Butane fuel is tasteless and odorless. A butane torch is what I currently use.

Lighting a cigar is a personal experience. There isn't a right or wrong way to do it. There are pros and cons to every method. The right way for you is whatever method gives you the most pleasure out of the experience.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

personaly I prefer to take a young sappling and make a bow with it, I then take the bow along with a seasoned white pine rod and make a fire using friction on a split dried hickory log with dried cedar moss. Once it is lit I ignite a 20 year aged
splinter of swamp cedar to then light my cigar. This way there is no petrolem or sulfur to contaminate my smoke


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

hahaha


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

I think there is something to be said about not overheating the cigar upon lighting it. That said it can be accomplished with a lighter.


----------



## MrBee (Mar 24, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> personaly I prefer to take a young sappling and make a bow with it, I then take the bow along with a seasoned white pine rod and make a fire using friction on a split dried hickory log with dried cedar moss. Once it is lit I ignite a 20 year aged
> splinter of swamp cedar to then light my cigar. This way there is no petrolem or sulfur to contaminate my smoke


:lol:


----------



## ziggityz (Sep 13, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> personaly I prefer to take a young sappling and make a bow with it, I then take the bow along with a seasoned white pine rod and make a fire using friction on a split dried hickory log with dried cedar moss. Once it is lit I ignite a 20 year aged
> splinter of swamp cedar to then light my cigar. This way there is no petrolem or sulfur to contaminate my smoke


well damn, can i get some of that cedar on cbid???:smoke2:


----------



## Mhouser7 (Aug 13, 2010)

ziggityz said:


> well damn, can i get some of that cedar on cbid???:smoke2:


YEP, but it may smell like..:BS:chk


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Its all about personal preference but I use a butane lighter. I know this video has been around the block a few times but if you havent seen it enjoy!!!!

YouTube - Cutting and Lighting Your Cigar


----------



## Cyborg13454 (Jul 22, 2010)

I use a lighter and have never tasted lighter fluid. I even used a zippo once and didn't taste anything weird


----------



## ke4mcl (Jun 17, 2010)

ok, i'll be brave and *GASP* admit to using a zippo. i collect vintage zippos. i only smoke cigars so i enjoy fixing up old lighters and getting to use them every so often.

can they taint the taste of the cigar? yes. cant you lessen the effects? yes

i usually refill right before a herf and then let the flame burn a bit before using a zippo on a cigar.


----------



## nanotech (Oct 27, 2008)

I can taste a zippo, although I still use one if nothing else is around. Letting the flame burn for a while helps burn off the excess. Butane works well, although it's easy to get torch happy. 

When at a good BM, sometimes I will use some cedar strips..kind of fun.


----------

